# Telling It Like It Is!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2009)

I found this very funny on another forum!

[yt]8jvVObjQwwE[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2009)

That was so funny but yet so true!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2009)

That is very funny... and very true... and can be applied across styles..... 

:xtrmshock HEY!!!!

Wait a minute :tantrum:

Did they just compare us old school guys to HITLER...


----------

